# I-Step to ISTA/P level comparison



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Somewhere in the not too distant past I saw a document that listed the i-step level to the ISTA/P level and for the love of whatever I can't find it. My car is currently at the dealer getting my winter setup and the update for the hesitation. I want to be able to quickly check if the update was applied before I leave the lot (I'll do an export of my profile to a USB stick and look at it with a text edito)r. My current i-step is F001-11-09-501.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> Somewhere in the not too distant past I saw a document that listed the i-step level to the ISTA/P level and for the love of whatever I can't find it. My car is currently at the dealer getting my winter setup and the update for the hesitation. I want to be able to quickly check if the update was applied before I leave the lot (I'll do an export of my profile to a USB stick and look at it with a text edito)r. My current i-step is F001-11-09-501.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


What you should always do when your car is programed is to tell your Service Advisor that you want a copy of the ISTA/P Measures Plan "Final Report", at least the first summary page of it. This will clearly state on it which exact ISTA/P version was used, and it is the only definitive way of knowing, as often an Integration Level can cross to Multiple ISTA/P versions such as:

ISTA/P	2.47.0	- F010-12-07-531
ISTA/P	2.47.1	- F010-12-07-531
ISTA/P	2.47.2	- F010-12-07-531

ISTA/P	2.47.3	- F010-12-07-531

ISTA/P	2.47.4	- F010-12-07-532

ISTA/P	2.47.5	- F010-12-07-533
ISTA/P	2.47.7	- F010-12-07-533


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> What you should always do when your car is programed is to tell your Service Advisor that you want a copy of the ISTA/P Measures Plan "Final Report", at least the first summary page of it. This will clearly state on it which exact ISTA/P version was used, and it is the only definitive way of knowing, as often an Integration Level can cross to Multiple ISTA/P versions such as:
> 
> ISTA/P	2.47.0	- F010-12-07-531
> ISTA/P	2.47.1	- F010-12-07-531
> ...


Thanks Shawn, will do.


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

What's the current list?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilevel_table_52.4:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xO30OeaUmzSkJBSjBKcFdhVmc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

In a recent update, I see:
I-level F020-14-03-503
So that must be 2.52.4

Interestingly, the former I-level is F020-12-11-505, which is not listed in the document you linked.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F020-14-03-503 can be either 52.3, 52.4, or 52.5.

F020-12-11-505 is 48.3. I am not sure why it is not in BMW's I-Level table.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

AFAIK you can code a f-series car with 52.4 or 52.3 when you have only the 52.3 on your notebook.

I tried to code f. e. a car successfully with 52.2 and 52.3 with psdzdaten 52.1. It seems that the newer i-steps did not affect the f-series. My information was that the new cafds were for the i-serie. You can see that the i-level for the f-series is allways the same (14-03-503), the i-level for the i-series counts up (i001-14-03-502 up to i001-14-03-505).

CU Oliver


----------



## jrhubott (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone know what the current F15 I-Step is and corresponding esys version?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The latest F15 I-Level is F025-14-03-503

E-Sys does not correspond to I-Step, ISTA/P does.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Here the newest level overview 2.52.5
http://www.file-upload.net/download-9031577/P2.52.5_ISTA-P-VERSION-AND-I-LEVEL-OVERVIEW.pdf.html


----------

